# About tsf recommended build, quick reply needed



## theroller (Sep 2, 2012)

Im building the 550pound AMD build, I've come across a radeon hd 7850 core edition thats has 2gb for the same price as 1gb is this still compatible with everything else ?because obviously I waont to buy the better version but dont want to ruin it.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sure if you found that it will work too!

Just make sure its either Asus or Sapphire branded.


----------



## theroller (Sep 2, 2012)

Considering theyre bothnthe same except the gb do unguys think it will becausenim buying it tomorrow?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yes it will work. But as said make sure it's sapphire or Asus otherwise it will probably be crap.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

As advised above for the brand and if you have a good quality 620W or more good quality PSU you should be good.


----------



## toothman (Jul 13, 2008)

Big benefit getting 2gb over 1gb with the 7850 - I'd recommend it even if you had to spend a little more.


----------

